# Life and death



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

...or still-life and carved death if you will.....:smile:

My last couple of efforts were rubbish, so I dug out these two works from a 2/3 years ago to kick me back on track. First is items in our kitchen, I'm not a massive fan of still life unless is impressionist style (which this cerainly isn't). Second is a stone carving from a church in Yorkshire I did in watercolour and white chalk. Frames, as ever are simulation...


----------

